
Ask HN: How to release research paper code? - daww
How would you publicly release code from a recently published paper? I have some python notebooks and would like to present them as a library. Should I use docker? Pipenv? Poetry?
======
leksak
Given [https://github.com/jupyter/docker-
stacks](https://github.com/jupyter/docker-stacks) Docker might be appropriate.
No matter which route you decide to take: make it easy. If you are using
pipenv or poetry do so while offering a Makefile or documentation on what
commands to run.

A Makefile with a decent "help" target would be perfect even if you do use
Docker. I'd suggest looking at [https://marmelab.com/blog/2016/02/29/auto-
documented-makefil...](https://marmelab.com/blog/2016/02/29/auto-documented-
makefile.html) to spare you some work with maintaining the help target.

~~~
daww
Thanks!

------
probably_wrong
Putting it in a Github repo seems to be standard practice.

I personally would prefer a well-curated "requirements.txt" with which to
create a virtual environment in Python. I would stay away from Docker mostly
because researchers are not system administrators, and making them install a
container solution seems a bit excessive to me.

------
eljost
Check out Zenodo [1]. It lets you generate DOIs for Github releases.

[1] [https://zenodo.org/](https://zenodo.org/)

